# OCZ Brain mouse



## exa (13. Januar 2008)

hallo, gespannt verfolge ich das thema nun schon seit längerem, und ich frage mich: wann kommt das teil denn jetz raus???

weiß einer was???


----------



## DerSitzRiese (26. Februar 2008)

hier eine andere Version der BrainMouse eines anderen Herstellers

http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/spielzeug/0,1518,537737,00.html


----------



## hafi020493 (9. März 2008)

Ich hab auf pcgameshardware.de gelesen das sie bereits final sein soll und mit der Auslieferung bald begonnen werde.


----------



## SkastYX (9. März 2008)

Auf der Cebit hat man mir gesagt 4-5 Wochen für eine Preis von 300Dollar


----------



## der_schnitter (9. März 2008)

Hmm,leicht teuer.Aber wozu gibts es Banken und Spielzeugpistolen?
Wie fühlt sich denn di Brainmouse so an, SkastYX ?


----------



## ShadowAlien (17. März 2008)

Also ich hatte sie auf der Cebit getestet mit UT3...
Ich war etwas enttäuscht ^^ Also... es funktioniert irgendwie schon... aber seeehr gewöhnungsbedürftig...
Ich hoffe, dass man die noch konfigurieren kann, denn sonst wird sich jeder, der sie kauft ärgern...


----------



## Oliver (19. März 2008)

Ich habe die Brainmouse letztes Jahr auf der Cebit und die aktuellste Version vor kurzem in der Redaktion testen dürfen. Ich bin von der Maus begeistert, aber ich bezweifle, dass man damit in kurzer Zeit besser spielen kann als mit Maus und Tastatur. Es braucht einiges an Übung. Außerdem kommen einige Leute damit bestimmt nicht klar, weil man sich schon frei machen und sich arg konzentrieren muss.

Aber alleine zu sehen, dass man sich ansatzweise so bewegt wie man sich das vorstellt, erzeugt ein Glücksgefühl. Ich werde mir die Brainmaus alleine aus diesem Grund schon zulegen. Außerdem dient die Brainmouse sehr gut dazu, sich gezielt zu entspannen.


----------



## SkastYX (19. März 2008)

Also bei mir hat es fast direkt wunderbar funktioniert, man darf sich nur nicht wie ein bekloppter auf die Maus konzentrieren.

Kaufen werde ich sie mir auf jeden Fall, denn gut vorstellen kann ich mir ein triple aus Maus, Tastatur und NIA.
Vor allem bei schootern kann man dann prezise mit der Maus zielen, knackig mit der Tastatur steuern und das Hirn übernimmt den Rest.

Vor allem bei Shootern hätte mir etwas was in Schrecksekunden das Messer betätigt oft das Leben gerettet.

@schnitter:
Erstmal ist es ein ungewohntes Gefühl, da Gedanken für mich persönlich sicherlich vorhanden sind, aber normalerweise im alltag nicht messbar.
Dass es ein solch "kleines" Gerät es vermag in deinen Kopf zu schauen macht mir ein wenig Angst.

Schön ist zu sehen, dass OCZ es scheinbar hinbekommen hat, dass du nicht denken musst "Laufen" oder "W", sondern allein der "Wunsch irgendwo hin zu kommen" reicht aus um deine Figur laufen zu lassen.

Lustig war auch einer, der mit Puterroten Gesicht am der Brainmaus stand und die Figur die teilweise übermenschlichen Bemühungen des armen Kerls nur mit ein paar jämmerlichen Sprüngen quittiert hat , scheinbar ist eine genaue Konfiguration an die eigene Birne und das Erreichen eines bestimmten Punktes, ab dem es klappt enorm wichtig. 

Aber schön zu sehen, dass bei mir im Oberstübchen doch irgendwas vor sich geht.


----------



## Empath (25. Februar 2009)

irgendwas Neues ?


----------



## exa (26. Februar 2009)

Die Brain Mouse ist bereits erhältlich, für knapp 100 Euro...

OCZ Neural Impulse Actuator (OCZMSNIA) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at EU


----------



## TowLy_das_Handtuch (23. Februar 2010)

hmm hat jemand schon erfahrungs berichte ?  frag mich die ganze zeit schon wie sie funktioniert und ob man sie einstellen kann ect.....


----------

